# 8n jakeleg overhaul



## garbageday (Jun 29, 2004)

I retired a 49 8n 7 years ago to the barn thinking it was about dead. I failed to service it and tried to resurrect it last fall but the engine has seized.

To make a long story short, a dealer told me it would cost too much to overhaul so I found a jakeleg who did this sort of thing in the winter time.

He showed me the results last month and I heard what I think was a main bearing growling and thumping and I wouldn't accept it. I asked a master mechanic about it (I only described the noise) and he agreed with me.

This jakeleg may never get around to actually fixing it and I think he is truly stumped and doesn't want to tear it down again. Any suggestions as to how I might get this thing running again? I am probably not that confident in my own ability to fix it but am willing to give it a go as a last resort. People who work on these things are not plentiful around here.

It's either that or re-retire it I suppose.
Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Well, dont retire it completely just yet. It is hard to tell exactly what the cause of your problems are with this 8N, but it sounds like a seized crank bearing there giving you lots of nice fits! I think it is going to be time to pull the oil pan and inspect the crank throws and main journals. What is oil pressure and/or power on this engine (if you can test) --- that would provide a little more info. 

There are so many other possibilities as to what the noise could be exactly but I think you are on the right track. Let me know if you have any more info. I love the 8Ns and wish you the best with this project. Keep us informed, we will get it running together! 

Andy

BTW, WELCOME TO THE FORUM!


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

OK I HAVE to ask....... What the heck is a jakeleg????????


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

a paralysis caused by drinking improperly distilled or contaminated liquor 

:furious: :furious: :furious:


----------



## garbageday (Jun 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *a paralysis caused by drinking improperly distilled or contaminated liquor
> 
> :furious: :furious: :furious: *


----------



## Stewart (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ingersoll444 _
> *OK I HAVE to ask....... What the heck is a jakeleg???????? *


 I was thinking the same thing but didn't have time right then to ask...Thanks


----------



## garbageday (Jun 29, 2004)

A jakeleg or 'jackleg' in other places is a 'jack of all trades' with a few suspect specialties. Sometimes he is as advertised and sometimes he is not.

He has replaced parts, turned the crankshaft and did get it running but the noise generated tells me it wouldn't last very long.


----------



## garbageday (Jun 29, 2004)

I have another week or so to go before I check on this guy's progress. He is uneducated and works for surrounding farmers in Hay, tobacco and such during spring and summer months. However, he is a fairly bright fellow and is no dummy.

He says he has replaced the sleeves, valves and other critical parts including the main bearing and I do believe him but that growling and knocking stand out when the thing starts moving. A new oil gauge says the pressure is good.

As I understand it, there is more than just one bearing in there. Could that be contributing to the problem?


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by garbageday _
> *I do believe him but that growling and knocking stand out when the thing starts moving. A new oil gauge says the pressure is good. As I understand it, there is more than just one bearing in there. Could that be contributing to the problem? *


Does the sound only occur when the tractor is moving? If the pressure is good, then the noise is probably not related to a oil pump needing to be primed again ---- Next thing I would do to try to isolate the noise is disconnect fan belt and see if noise goes away if you recently changed water pump or have a bad bearing up front. You obviously have sense enough not to run it that way for more than a few seconds.

Their are lots of things in an engine that can cause a knock. It could be a rod bearing. It could be a main bearing. It could be a loose piston pin. It could be a broken or cracked piston. It could be a loose sleeve. It could be a valve with too much clearance or loose front pulley or flywheel. Arrgh! Lots of possibilities ---- 

Does the engine knock have:
Any relationship with engine rpms? 
Any relationship with engine load?
Any relationship with engine temp?
Any relationship with location front or back?
Any relationship with location top or bottom?

Can you offer anything else? Best of luck with this my friend.
Keep us posted. 




:tractorsm


----------



## garbageday (Jun 29, 2004)

I intend to have another look see next week.

What about the growling sound? This tractor will start and seems to idle ok in the beginning but rev it up a bit and the knocking/growling begins. It's like something is in balance at startup but gets out of kilter when you move or rev it.

They are definitely related. I'm convinced of that. No load has been applied to it as I have only driven it for a minute or two so no temp is applicable. Top, bottom, rear, front iseems indistiguishable to me but I did not try to isolate it. I will check that out when I see it again unless he has it broken down.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

Governer maybe??? Maybe it is worn out, and getting noisy. Never heard a bad one, but a thought. Any one ever hear one go bad??


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yeah rattles around --- imagine it might be worse under load. 

:duh:


----------

